# strad vs montagnana cellos



## dkrisner (Jan 13, 2015)

I couldn't find any posts on this topic so i decided to make this thread to hear some other peoples opinions.

Which do you prefer for solo playing, the Stradivarius or the montagnana cello models?




Thanks!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I have listened to both on recordings. Honestly I cannot say anymore than that. It came down to the performer's playing.


----------



## dkrisner (Jan 13, 2015)

thanks for the reply!


----------

